# New Member - Spherical



## Spherical (Jan 11, 2012)

Hello good sirs, my name is Tama. I currently reside in the cold south of New Zealand. I've had this account since very early 2010 but completely forgot about the site, it was only recently while searching for model advice did I restumble upon the site and so I've decide to become _relatively_ more active and maybe dig into a group build when ever the next one may be.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 11, 2012)

G'day mate, welcome aboard and for reference the next GB starts 1 Feb and the theme is 'Your favourite aircraft of all time' which in effect is an open book for anything that flys.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 11, 2012)

Welcome aboard Sir!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 11, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 11, 2012)

You forgot about us???? HOW DARE YOU!!!

Just kidding. Welcome back!


----------



## marshall (Jan 11, 2012)

Welcome, greetings from Poland


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 11, 2012)

Welcome from the foggy mountains in Virginia, USA


----------



## Airframes (Jan 11, 2012)

Hello and welcome from England, where it's wet - as usual!!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 11, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 11, 2012)

If you restumbled, then I rewelcome.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 11, 2012)

Welcome to the asylum Tama.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 11, 2012)

good to see you back!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 11, 2012)

Welcome back to the forum. 8)


Wheels


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 11, 2012)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Spherical (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks for the welcoming to all!


----------



## Geedee (Jan 12, 2012)

Welcome to the family


----------



## A4K (Jan 17, 2012)

Good to have ya along Tama!

Where abouts in the cold south are ya? 

Evan


----------



## woljags (Jan 18, 2012)

welcome from the only Royal County in south England UK


----------



## Spherical (Jan 18, 2012)

@A4K Currently am living in Dunedin, but moved down from Christchurch a year before the earthquakes hit.


----------

